# New Livescope Plus (AKA LS 2.0)



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Garmin announced a new livescope

Garmin unveils LiveScope Plus live-scanning sonar system


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Watch in this BBC forum for reports, pictures, and videos from the beta testers.

Garmin Sonar/GPS (bbcboards.net)


----------

